# New cpc-a looking for employment in the winston salem area nc



## KAWILLI (Dec 10, 2011)

Kristie Williams
										1833 Gurney Rd
										East Bend, NC 27018
										   336-961-6242
									     email:hathwill@yahoo.com

Education
•	Pulaski Co High School, Dublin VA
•	graduated 1987
•	Virginia Tech, Blacksburg VA
•	Associate Business Management
•	1987-1989
•	Certified Pharmacy Technician (PTCB)
•	July 1997 â€“ current
•	AAPC,  CPC-A
•	October 2011

Experience 
•	Hugh Chatham Memorial Hospital		Med.Rec/Order Entry 
•	Parkwood Drive, Elkin NC
	(May 2009-Present)
	Obtain and enter into CPSI admitting patients home medications, Verify accuracy of entered home 	medications, Order Entry after pharmacy hours, Assist with compliance reports, Assist Unit Secretary if 	needed 

•	Walgreens Pharmacy				Certified Pharmacy Technician 
•	Cloverdale Ave. Winston-Salem NC
•	(Oct.2008-May 2009)
•	Fill new/refill prescriptions, Customer service, Assist with inventory control

•	Brookcare of N.C.				Order Entry Technician 
•	Meadowbrook Mall, Clemmons NC
•	(April 2005-Oct.2008)
•	Data Entry, Customer service, Reporting/filling Clozaril orders, Filing, New hire trainer, Fill daily med orders, Check orders for delivery to facilities
•	*Responsible for 1280 beds total*

•	Holladay Healthcare 				Floor Technician
•	Landmark Drive, Winston-Salem NC
•	(Oct.2004-Feb.2005)
•	Fill daily med orders, Package bulk medication into unit dose form, Check orders for delivery to facilities, Stock/restock stat and emergency kits for facility use

•	



										                        Kristie Williams pg.2

•	Walmart Pharmacy 				Certified Pharmacy Technician	
•	Wytheville VA, Winkler Rd., Wilkesboro NC
•	(May 2001-Oct.2004)
	Fill new/refill prescriptions, Customer Service, 3rd party specialist, New hire trainer, inventory control 
•	Daily/monthly paperwork
•	
•	Kroger Food & Drug 				Certified Pharmacy Technician
	Lee Highway, Pulaski VA
	(Nov. 1998-April 2001)
	Fill new/refill prescriptions, Customer Service, 3rd party specialist, New hire trainer, Inventory control 
	Daily/monthly paperwork

•	Free Clinic of the NRV				Pharmacy Care Coordinator
•	Franklin St, Christiansburg VA
•	(Jan.1998-Nov.1998)
•	Fill new/refill prescriptions, Pharmacy buyer, Schedule volunteers, Implement and maintain pharmacy assistance programs, Correspond with physician offices and satellite sites, Assist with fund raising, Maintain pharmacy budget 

•	
•	*References Available Upon Request


----------

